# how do i create hiding places for my oscar fish



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i pick my oscar up on friday and my tank has been well cycled got my two huge external filters got the tempreture to 78f and he has a huge tank but im just stuck on how to create lots of hiding places for him any help ideas piccys maybe ? thank you


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

My Oscar has never hidden but big smooth rocks, artificial plants and wood make good places to hide behind.


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Our Oscar had a Beautiful big tank...
...when she was half grown we came down in the morning and she had DESTROYED the place- and had also managed to get trapped...
I dont think she had been there long otherwise I would think that she would have been dead... this happened a couple of times so we stripped the tank clean of everything... we had a very bare tank... and a very happy oscar!!

xXx


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats good makes cleaning easyer


----------



## Mrjingles (May 27, 2007)

Good luck keeping whatever you put in the tank where you want it :lol2:


----------

